# Interesting Judo video clips



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 9, 2004)

http://www.judoclub.ca/judoclps.htm


Contains a nice assortment of international matches. What is your opinion of 'sport' or so-called modern judo?

Do you see a difference between the Japanese judo and the European's judo?


----------



## bignick (Sep 9, 2004)

> 08-31-2004, 09:10 #1
> Patrick Skerry
> Banned - Membership Revoked
> 
> ...


sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 9, 2004)

wow... you just don't give up do you...

How many more threads are you going to start pushing this subject?

I mean, what a way to kill a Judo forum, having every thread on the same worn out subject with no real support for it...

Wait...  I got it...  He is actually against Judo in every way and is trying to rid the internet of Judo-ka!  That's it!


----------



## bignick (Sep 9, 2004)

that's fromm budoseek.com...where a certain patrick skerry was booted...


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 9, 2004)

Patrick Skerry said:
			
		

> http://www.judoclub.ca/judoclps.htm
> 
> 
> Contains a nice assortment of international matches. What is your opinion of 'sport' or so-called modern judo?
> ...


 
Scroll down to the Technique of the Week, to view a nice Sumi-Otoshi.


----------

